# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  موسوعة خطب للشيخ الباكي خالد الراشد, اللهم فك اسره

## محمد القضاة

::

حببت ان اقدم لكم محاضرات للشيخ خالد الراشد حفضه الله لأن كل محاضراته مأثر وتترك اثرا في النفس

::
للاستماع لخطب الشيخ خالد الراشد


من هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...scholar_id=179
للحفظ 

طريقة الحفظ باضغط بالماوس على الرابط ثم حفظ بأسم seve as او خذ الرابط وضعه في احد برامج التحميل.

::

1- يا امة محمد
الشريط الذى اسر بسببه 

http://www.alrashed-km.com/sound/aljoma27-12-1426.rm


2- من حال إلى حال
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a40.ram


3- واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/Alrashed2.ram


4- قوافل العائدين 
الوجه الاول
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/gwafel-1.ram
الوجه الثاني
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/gwafel-2.ram



5- لمن كان له قلب
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a130.ram



6- لمن كان له قلب
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a130.ram



7- مفرق الجماعات
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a131.ram



8- قوافل العائدات
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a132.ram



9- إنهم فتية آمنوا بربهم
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a133.ram



10- أين أنتن من هؤلاء
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a96.ram



11- اين دارك غدا
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a99.ram



12- مقاتِلات من جيش النبوة
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a102.ram


13- الذي يراك حين تقوم
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a106.ram


14- السلاح المعطل
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a108.ram



15- وماقدروا الله حق قدره
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a153.ram


16- إلى متى الغفلة
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a156.ram



17- أحوال الغارقين
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a157.ram



18- البداية والنهاية
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a187.ram



19- الملتقى الجنة
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a195.ram



20- لا تضيعي العمر
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a233.ram



21- سلاح المؤمنة
http://m0hadrat4.islamcvoice.com/a238.ram



22- أحوال العابدين
http://m0hadrat4.islamcvoice.com/a318.ram



23- لقاء مع شبكة النصح الاسلامية
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/nos7meet.ram



24- بصراحة مع الشباب
http://m0hadrat4.islamcvoice.com/a360.ram



25- الذي يراك حين تقوم < أصدار >
http://m0hadrat4.islamcvoice.com/a381.ram



26- يوصيكم الله في أولادكم
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a453.ram



27- الملتقى الجنة {إصدار}
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a468.ram



28- غربة صائم
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a111.ram



29- قوافل التائبين إلى الله
http://m0hadrat4.islamcvoice.com/a592.ram



30- أحوال الغارقات
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1080.ram



31- الثبات في زمن المتغيرات
http://m0hadrat3.islamcvoice.com/a699.ram



32- قرة عين المؤمن " الصلاة "
http://m0hadrat3.islamcvoice.com/a722.ram



33- لبيك اللهم لبيك
http://m0hadrat3.islamcvoice.com/a731.ram



34- لقاء الشيخ بموقع الصوت الإسلامي
http://m0hadrat3.islamcvoice.com/a777.ram



35- لاتجلبي العار
http://m0hadrat3.islamcvoice.com/a795.ram



36- مع نهاية عام
http://m0hadrat3.islamcvoice.com/a831.ram



37- طوبى للغرباء
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a845.ram



38- عمر بن عبدالعزيز
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a868.ram



39- الصبر
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a873.ram



40- إلى الله المشتكى
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a872.ram



41- أعملي وأبشري
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a871.ram



42- قاتل ومقتول
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a875.ram



43- أهوال القيامة
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a886.ram



44- أحوال العابدين < أصدار >
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a885.ram



45- لا تخلعي الحياء
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a887.ram



46- المؤمنة في مواقف الحشر
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a888.ram


47- أسباب الزنا
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a895.ram



48- الإرهاب اليهودي (( عالم يَعِظ أمّه ))
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a910.ram



49- فجعت قلبي وأدميته
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a913.ram



50- البنيان المرصوص
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a915.ram



51- وامر أهلك بالصلاة
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a922.ram



52- أول الغزوات والسرايا
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a925.ram



53- مكايد الشيطان
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a932.ram



54- خطة خاصة للزواج (( طرفة ))
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a936.ram



55- أصحاب الهمم العالية
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a937.ram



56- من سير الصالحات
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a940.ram



57- الا ان نصر الله قريب (( أبطال الفلوجة ))
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a943.ram



58- سؤال وجواب
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a950.ram



59- رفيق الدرب
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a949.ram



60- معركة بدر 
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a951.ram



61- الجود والشح
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a954.ram



62- يوم الفرار
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a957.ram



63- نعم الله علينا
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a960.ram



64- رفقاً بالقوارير
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a970.ram



65- ابن عثيمين يشخص مرض الأمة
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a973.ram



66- أحوال العابدات
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1000.ram



67- الأستغفار سيد الأذكار
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1009.ram



68- معركة بدر (( 1 )) - سلسلة معركة بدر
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1011.ram



69- معركة بدر (( 2 )) - سلسلة معركة بدر
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1012.ram



70- معركة بدر (( 3 )) - سلسلة معركة بدر
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1013.ram



71- بل الرفيق الأعلى
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1014.ram



72- يوم ضيعنا الأمانة
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1015.ram



73- طول الأمل ضيع فلسطين
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1018.ram



74- ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1020.ram



75- الأمتحان الأعظم { وقفة }
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1028.ram



76- أهمية الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1029.ram



77- فوائد الأذكار
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1030.ram



78- الفراسة
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1031.ram



79- أوقاتنا والضياع
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1039.ram



80- الحكمة
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1041.ram



81- القرآن وصناعة الأبطال
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1040.ram



82- يانفسي توبي
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1076.ram



83- المهدي المنتظر
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1083.ram



84- المسيح الدجال
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1084.ram



85- يأجوج ومأجوج
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1085.ram



86- كيف تستحي من الله
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1101.ram




87- عالم يعظ أمة ( إصدار )
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1107.ram



88- الغفلة
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1111.ram



89- ففروا إلى الله
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1129.ram



90- الرحيل
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1132.ram



91- الطاغوت الأكبر
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1146.ram



92- قصة بطل
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1154.ram



93- أقتربت الساعة
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1155.ram



94- نعمة النوم
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1162.ram



95- ماتت ومات الحياء
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1163.ram



96- توبة صادقة (1)
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1216.ram



97- توبة صادقة (2)
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1217.ram



98- طريق الهداية
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1177.ram



99- إستغلال الأوقات
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1188.ram



100- حادثة الإسراء والمعراج
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1208.ram


::

101- دمعة منتكس ((شكر خاص للعضو حور الفردوس))
http://www.islam2all.com/sounds/soun...?download=1533


102- ارواحنا فداك يارسول الله
http://www.alrashed-km.com/sound/roh...yarasolallh.rm




103- خطبة الجمعه 10-2-1427هـ
http://www.alrashed-km.com/sound/aljoma10-2-1427.rm




104- خطبة الجمعه 3/2/1427هـ
http://www.alrashed-km.com/sound/aljoma3-2-1427.rm




105- خطبة الجمعه 25-1-1427هـ
http://www.alrashed-km.com/sound/aljoma25-1-1427.rm




106- خطبة الجمعه 18-1-1427هـ
http://www.alrashed-km.com/sound/aljoma18-1-1427.rm




107- الجمعه11-1-1427هـ
http://www.alrashed-km.com/sound/aljoma11-1-1427.rm



108- حوادث على الطريق 
http://m0hadrat.islamcvoice.com/a8.ram

::

109- يانفس توبي
http://www.alrashed-km.com/sound/aljoma27-12-1426.rm



110- نشرة الأخبار من المسلم المحتار
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1212.ram



111- خيبر خيبر يا يهود
http://m0hadrat5.islamcvoice.com/a1566.ram




112- بل الرفيق الأعلى { إصدار }
http://m0hadrat5.islamcvoice.com/a2300.ram




113- الأستغفار سيد الأذكار
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1009.ram




114- أحوال العابدات
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a1000.ram




115- ابن عثيمين يشخص مرض الأمة
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a973.ram



116- رفقاً بالقوارير
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a970.ram




117- نعم الله علينا
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a960.ram




118- يوم الفرار
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a957.ram




119- الجود والشح
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a954.ram


120- معركة بدر
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a951.ram



121- رفيق الدرب
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a949.ram




122- سؤال وجواب
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a950.ram





123- الا ان نصر الله قريب (( أبطال الفلوجة ))
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a943.ram




124- من سير الصالحات
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a940.ram





125- أصحاب الهمم العالية
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a937.ram




126- مكايد الشيطان
http://m0hadrat1.islamcvoice.com/mas1/a932.ram





127- طريق الهاوية
http://m0hadrat6.islamcvoice.com/a1813.ram



128- الغرباء
http://m0hadrat6.islamcvoice.com/a1811.ram




129- متفائلون
http://m0hadrat6.islamcvoice.com/a1809.ram




130- خالد بن الوليد
http://m0hadrat6.islamcvoice.com/a1773.ram



131- من ينصرني
http://m0hadrat6.islamcvoice.com/a1772.ram



132- لكم الله
http://www.m0hadrat6.islamcvoice.com/a1755.ram




133- أستيجوا لله ولرسول
http://www.m0hadrat6.islamcvoice.com/a1749.ram


134- رأيت النبي يبكي 
طـريـق الإيـمـان

135- فلاش عن الموت 

http://saaid.net/flash/almoot1.swf

::


محاضرت امي 
طـريـق الإيـمـان 
http://www.emanway.com/play_droos.php?cid=9&id=1381

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور اخ محمد

----------


## عُبادة

الف شكر

----------

